# Läuft das Spiel?



## DexDrive (4. Juni 2014)

Hi,

dieser Threat soll für alle die sein, die sich nicht sicher sind ob Wildstar überhaupt bei ihnen läuft 
und hier die "Insider" fragen können, bevor sie sich das Spiel kaufen und dann blöd aus der Wäsche kucken.
Hoffe es klappt so wie ich mir das Vorstelle.  

Ich fang gleich mal an:

CPU: Dual Core 2,8 Ghz
RAM: 4,5 GB
Graka: Ati Radeon HD 4870 1GB
System: Windows7 Home Premium (64-bit)

Denke das sollte soweit reichen.
Könnt ihr mir sagen ob das Spiel läuft und damit mein ich nicht auf Minimalen Einstellungen mit 15fps   

Konnte schon TESO nicht zocken mit meiner Gurke, vielleicht sollte ich mir ja doch mal nen neuen kaufen  

Vielen Dank schonmal

Mfg DexDrive


----------



## Tikume (4. Juni 2014)

^Die Performance von Wildstar ist auf jeden Fall schlechter bei mir als die von TESO. Wie das nun skaliert auf kleineren Rechnern - kA.


----------



## Geige (4. Juni 2014)

So leid es mir tut, aber das wird wohl eher nix.

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann -ich hab von der Materie wirklich kaum Ahnung- ist WildStar ein richtiger CPU- und RAM- Fresser.


Freunde von mir hatten mit einem ganz ähnlichem System bei sehr niedrigen Einstellungen zwischen 15 und 30 FPS.


Edit:


> Die Performance von Wildstar ist auf jeden Fall schlechter bei mir als die von TESO. Wie das nun skaliert auf kleineren Rechnern - kA.



ESO lief auf demselben System deutlich runder.


----------



## Loina (5. Juni 2014)

Jupp den kann nur zustimmen,hab ein ähnliches system.

Bei Eso habe ich keine probleme da läuft alles wunderbar zwar auch nicht alles auf Ultra,aber muss ja auch nicht sein.

Wildstar kann ich vergessen,da macht das spielen so keinen spaß,verstehe es zwar nicht weil ich die grafik von eso doch viel besser finde.


----------



## Atrokk (5. Juni 2014)

Versucht mal in DirectX9 zu spielen :

&#9726;Right-click the shortcut icon on your Desktop
&#9726;Select Properties
&#9726;You'll notice under the Shortcut tab, that there is a box called Target
&#9726;In this box it should list the location of your Wildstar installation. We need to slightly modify this line in order to force DirectX9 mode.
&#9726;At the very end of your target, enter a space, followed by the text -dx9 
&#9726;For example, my target box is as follows: "C:\Program Files (x86)\NCSOFT\WildStar\Wildstar.exe" -dx9

Soll um einiges besser laufen !


----------



## Azddel (5. Juni 2014)

Sieht aber dann noch mittelmäßiger aus.


----------



## Piti49 (5. Juni 2014)

Ich hab ein einen Phenom 955BE@4x3,6 GHz,  8gb, und eine 6850 leicht übertaktet und hatte die selben Probleme.
Mit dx9 wurde es aber noch schlimmer.
Dann hab ich nach einem Tipp den beta Treiber von der ati Seite runtergeladen und den aktuellen Treiber komplett entfernt, dann installiert. Aa aus Schatten aus oder auf low den Rest auf mittel bis hoch, dann die Sichtweite bisschen runter und jetzt hab ich 40-60fps anstatt 20-40


----------



## Lintflas (6. Juni 2014)

Also ich habe nen AMD X4-965 mit 8GB und ner alten Radeon 6850 mit 1024MB RAM.
Bei mir läuft das Spiel problemlos mit allen Details auf Max, solange ich die Sichtweite auf 50% lasse und mit der Kantenglättung nicht übertreibe.
Ab und zu gibt es leichte Framerate-Einbrüche in Städten und Dörfern, aber ansonsten kann ich nicht meckern.

Die Grafik ist aber auch anspruchsvoller und detaillierter als man auf den ersten Blick glaubt.


----------



## Firun (6. Juni 2014)

i5-4670k
8GB ram
Gforce 770GTX
Win 7 64bit


Läuft auf max Details ohne zucken.


----------



## Geige (6. Juni 2014)

Auf deinem Rechner auch nifht so verwunderlich,.. ;P

--> Mein System:
i5-4670
8GB ram
Gforce GTX 460
Win 7 64bit

Läuft mit niedrigen Einstellungen mit im Schnitt 50 FPS, auf mittleren Einstellungen mit im Schnitt 30 FPS.
--> Die Grafikkarte ist zu schwach und bremst das System.


----------



## Elrigh (10. Juni 2014)

Für die Zukunft mal merken:

canyourunit.com

Die Seite bietet eine Dropdownliste von Spielen und testet den eigenen Rechner über ein Java-Applet. Die Seite hat von Avast und Norton ein grünes Licht, verbreitet also auch keine Viren o. ä.


----------



## Norrit (12. Juni 2014)

Also auf meinem Rechner war der ultimative performance boost die Windows Auslagerungsdatei auszuschalten. 
Denn bei meinen 8 GB Hauptspeicher waren in Thayd noch 1 GB frei was Windoof dazu verleitet hat Teile von den 
3GB Hauptspeicher die Wildstar braucht in die Auslagerungsdatei zu schreiben.


----------



## Jajaiskla (12. Juni 2014)

ATI muss noch die Treiber für Wildstar nachreichen, daher ruckelst bei Systemen mit ATI/AMD Grakas deutlich heftiger als bei NVidia.

Mein System:

CPU: AMD FX-4130 4x 3800 MHz
RAM: Crucial 8GB (2x4G Ram Ballistics Sport DDR3/ 1600
Graka: Nvidia Geforce 650Ti OC
Win 7 64Bit

Habe auch alles auf Ultra und zocke mit so um die 50FPS in einer 5er Gruppe.

Also so hohe Ansprüche hat das Game finde ich nicht.
Bei WoW hat ich deutlich weniger FPS auf Ultra.


----------



## Ascalari (13. Juni 2014)

Also Ultra packt meiner nicht spiele auf mittel ka ob das normal ist WOW und ESO laufen prima auf Max.Vieleicht hat jemand ja nen Tip.

Mein System:
AMD Athlon II X4 645 3,10 ghz
8GB Ram
Graka:Nvidia Geforce GTX 550
Win 7 64 Bit

lg

Asca


----------



## Geige (13. Juni 2014)

Die Performance hat sich seit den letzten Hotfixes nochmal deutlich verbessert.


> --> Mein System:
> i5-4670
> 8GB ram
> Gforce GTX 460
> Win 7 64bit



Niedrig --> 90 FPS
Sehr Hoch --> 20 - 35 FPS


----------



## Ascalari (13. Juni 2014)

Geige schrieb:


> Die Performance hat sich seit den letzten Hotfixes nochmal deutlich verbessert.
> 
> 
> Niedrig --> 90 FPS
> Sehr Hoch --> 20 - 35 FPS




hmmmm Einstellungen so auf Sehr Hoch gestellt oder einige sachen einfach ausgewählt?Weil wenn ich das mache komme ich nicht über 20 FPS.
Mein System kannste über deinem post sehen.
Laut canyourunit sollte das locker auf Ultra laufen...


----------



## Geige (14. Juni 2014)

So leid es mir tut, aber WildStar scheint -wie einige andere aktuellere Spiele- mit AMD CPUs nicht sonderlich gut 
zu arbeiten. 
Da hilft wohl nur entweder umsteigen, oder warten bis Carbine/AMD die Probleme behebt.



> hmmmm Einstellungen so auf Sehr Hoch gestellt oder einige sachen einfach ausgewählt?


Ich habe im Grafikmenü ganz oben "sehr Hoch" eingestellt.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (20. Juni 2014)

Wildstar ist so ziemlich das einzige aktuelle Spiel das ich auf mein PC nicht mal mit niedrigsten einstellungen zum Laufen bekomme.

AMD IIX4 945 Phenom
6GB Ram
HD 6850
Windows 8.1 64bit

Es ist eigendlich ziemlich egal ob ich alles auf Minimum stelle oder nicht, selbst in Geschlossenen Räumen Dümpel ich mit etwa 20 FPS rum.

Hatte leider nicht mal zeit mir das Spiel richtig anzuschauen.


----------



## Ascalari (20. Juni 2014)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Wildstar ist so ziemlich das einzige aktuelle Spiel das ich auf mein PC nicht mal mit niedrigsten einstellungen zum Laufen bekomme.
> 
> AMD IIX4 945 Phenom
> 6GB Ram
> ...



Soweit ich weiß hat Wildstar immer noch ein Prob mit ati karten musste wohl auf nen Fix warten...


----------



## elibom (20. Juni 2014)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Wildstar ist so ziemlich das einzige aktuelle Spiel das ich auf mein PC nicht mal mit niedrigsten einstellungen zum Laufen bekomme.
> 
> AMD IIX4 945 Phenom
> 6GB Ram
> ...


Hab denselben Prozessor, dazu eine GeForce GTX 560. FPS liegen zwischen 15 und 25 auf mittleren Einstellungen.
Im Forum gibts einen Thread dazu, die GraKa scheint gar nicht das Problem zu sein sondern die AMD CPU.

Alle anderen MMOs laufen auf meiner Kiste flüssig.
Ich denke so werde ich Wildstar nicht weiterspielen, auf die Dauer macht das einfach keinen Spass.
Schade denn an sich ist es ein tolles Spiel.


----------



## hockomat (20. Juni 2014)

Also an der Graka liegts definitiv nicht denn mit meiner 560 hab ich auf hoher Auflösung 79Fps mit einem i7cpu


----------



## lomanozza (23. Juni 2014)

elibom schrieb:


> die GraKa scheint gar nicht das Problem zu sein sondern die AMD CPU.



Das Stimmt. Daher braucht man nicht auf neue Ati Treiber zu warten. Die Lösung soll seitens Corbina kommen.
Ich hab so ein Gefühl, das Spiel läuft auf den AMD CPUs in einem Emulator-Modus. Denn es läuft auf schwächeren Intel CPUs deutlich besser als auf schnelleren AMDs, als wäre es nur für Intel Prozessoren entwickelt und optimiert und danach im letzten Moment auf die AMDs emuliert.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (4. Juli 2014)

Ein Hotfix für die AMD CPU ist jetzt drausen wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab, hat er was gebraucht?


----------



## exsi (7. Juli 2014)

Leider steht nur in den Patch Notes nix davon drin :-(


----------



## Shinar (16. Juli 2014)

Habe eine kurze Frage und möchte keinen extra Thread aufmachen: Spielen immer noch genügend Spieler Wildstar bzw. ist auch den Servern etwas los?


----------



## Smashii (28. Juli 2014)

Ich hab auch kein guten Rechner. Der ist ca 5 jahre alt und es wurde nur die GraKa in der Zeit ersetzt

CPU: AMD Phenom 9650 Quad-Qore 2.3 GHz
RAM: 4 GB
Graka: GeForce GTX 260
System: Windows 7 Ultimate (64-bit)


Mit den System Spiele ich Ruckelfrei mit Grafikeisntellungen auf "Hoch" auf "Ultra" ruckelt es ab und zu und einer auflösung von 1680x1050

Also kann man durch aus mit kleinen Rechnern zoggen^^


----------



## Xelyna1990 (6. August 2014)

> Also kann man durch aus mit kleinen Rechnern zoggen^^



Es ist schlicht und ergreifend ein Glücksspiel, das spiel ist einfach noch nicht gut Optimiert, die Stärke des Systemes ist da erst mal irellevant.


----------



## hockomat (7. August 2014)

Jop die Engine is nicht die beste scheinbar grade wesentlich bessere Komponenten im Rechner neu verbaut und jetzt läuft es auch nicht besser


----------



## Xelyna1990 (7. August 2014)

Bei mir Läuft es jetzt wesentlich besser seit ich eine Intel CPU habe, schlechter als jedes andere MMO läuft es aber immer noch, aber mittlerweile ist es wenigstens spielbar, nur spiel ich es nicht mehr.^^


----------



## Psyroc (12. August 2014)

Wildstar ist gut


----------



## Xelyna1990 (19. August 2014)

Psyroc schrieb:


> Wildstar ist gut



Du hättest das Thema nur noch mehr verfehlen können, in dem du Wildstar durch jedes X Belige MMO ersetzt hättest.


----------

